# Sheltie groom...



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm taking Ripley for a groom in two days...he's the furriest out of my four and needs a bath and brush out and a clip around the pants/butt area. If I like it, I'll take the others. This is what he'll be getting...Package #3 (Mini Groom) includes trimming face, feet, tail, and sanitary area. Blueberry facial, cleaning ears, brushing teeth, express anal glands, clip nails, shampoo, conditioner, blow dry, and brush...I've heard horror stories though, and I'm nervous...does anyone have any sheltie groom pictures? I googled and couldn't find much. At any rate, wish Ripley luck and I'll post some before and afters.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Sounds good! Libby loves getting groomed. Have you never had your dogs done before? Do you usually do it yourself?

One thing, though, and it's just my opinion, so take it as you will... but I really believe that anal glands should not be expressed by anyone other than a vet. It is unnecessary to just *do* unless there is a problem, and there can be complications if it is done improperly. When I have Libby groomed, I always specifically ask that they leave her glands alone... she can take care of that herself, and if she can't, I would take her to my vet, not my groomer 

My $0.02!


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info on the anal glands....I've never taken my current dogs to the groomer, I bathe, brush, and clip nails myself. I've never trimmed their fur at all. I used to take my previous dog, a spaniel mix, and sometimes he'd look good, other times not so much. This groomer is new though and has been highly recommended.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I wish we lived closer I would groom your sheltie for a greatly reduced price. I agree with not getting the anal glands done


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

this is a rough i did years a go i do the same with the shelties









may be a little diffrent here in the uk maybe

i do glands but only if the dog is having problems with them usually if you have them done they will need doing again so id ask not to have those done


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

He's back and he looks really good! You can't tell alot from the pictures, but he was trimmed up a little bit. He won't let me get a picture of his butt, but his butt and feet look nice.

Before:









After:









Before:









After:


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

He does look good! Sleek, glossy, and tidy!

They took out a lot of hair!


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm really happy with it....they took out so much undercoat, way more than I could ever get out on my own. His coat feels very light now, even though they didn't trim much. I plan on taking one dog every month so that they each get groomed 3 times a year....I'm hoping this will cut down on the shedding.


----------

